# Fs: various freshwater fishes



## TheAlchemist (Feb 24, 2011)

Shutting down my tank so selling everything


1 Kelberi peacock bass around 10-12" - $150

1 orino peacock bass around 7" - $150 SOLD

1 temensis peacock bass around 7" - $80 SOLD

1 NTT datnoid 4-5" pellet trained - $120 SOLD 

1 flagtail around 7" - $170 --- SOLD

1 red severum 6 - 7" - $60 --- SOLD

1 ripsaw catfish around 12" - $150

1 redtail catfish 12" - $60

1 endlicheri bichir around 15" - $80 -- SOLD

1 ansorgii bichir around 13" - $80 -- SOLD

Just PM me your number if you want pictures.. all are pellet trained but the temensis peacock bass

Thanks


----------



## seth (Mar 5, 2019)

im interest in your Kelberi peacock bass 7789267393


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's a pic of the tank


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 24, 2011)

Weekend Bumpppp... all prices are obo...


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 24, 2011)

Bumppppp...


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 24, 2011)

Bumppppp.....


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 24, 2011)

Weekend bumpppp...


----------



## maxcatt (Dec 25, 2013)

Do u have ur albino clown knife around 12" photo both side?


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 24, 2011)

Maxcatt Pm me your number and I will send you pics.. your inbox is full


----------



## maxcatt (Dec 25, 2013)

7788818800


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Good deal on the Azul!


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

Do you still have three ripsaw catfish? Do you have images and would you negotiate the price?

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 24, 2011)

Bump......


----------



## maxcatt (Dec 25, 2013)

Why don't send me the clown knife pic. I was pm in last week.


----------



## TheAlchemist (Feb 24, 2011)

Bumppppp.........


----------

